# Router Table Fence



## knappers (4 Apr 2011)

I just got finished making an add-on fence to use on my router table (which is in the side extension of my Kity 419 TS). It will work with (i.e. fasten to) either my aftermarket TS fence, or my Incra Ultra fence.
I have incorporated sliding half-fences, a T-slot and dust extraction into the design.







Si.


----------



## marcros (4 Apr 2011)

looks a cracking job.

I have just bought a 419 saw, and will hopefully get it back home in the next week. May have to make a similar modification.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (4 Apr 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## Harlequin (28 Apr 2011)

very nice
whats that router table insert you are using?


----------



## knappers (28 Apr 2011)

It's an Incra magna-lock.
Better pic.






Si


----------



## Mike Wingate (28 Apr 2011)

Some nice ideas there. I have an extracting fence on my smaller table that I built. My larger table has an Incra fence. Both tables take a Jessem router lift.http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Router table/PICT0183.jpg


----------



## greggy (4 May 2011)

si, thats a nice looking fence you have sir. well done

where did you get the plate from si. thanks.


----------

